# case cvx 1170 transmission fault



## harpfarm (Nov 26, 2014)

my cvx 1170 randomly comes up with a fault SGR relating to the transmission. It stops the tractors forward movement and no matter what you do it will only go at approx. 9kms/hr. You have to turn the engine off and restart it to get rid of the fault, which may reoccur in 5 mins or not come back, seems to be worse in the first hr or two of use.


----------



## ggabim (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi,
without that error code is almost impossible to help.


----------



## harpfarm (Nov 26, 2014)

hi thanks for the reply there are no error codes that come up the case people have had a look and said the same cheers


----------



## ggabim (Sep 30, 2014)

Sorry about that. If you wasn't far from me, I could help you with computer diagnosis. Try to find technician with Case Electronic Service Tool.


----------



## harpfarm (Nov 26, 2014)

*cvx 1170*

hi my cvx stops driving .when it does this the park brake flashes once then it will only go at app 2kph at about 1200rpm case tech man been here there is no faults come up on it i.if u put you foot on the clutch or brake when the fault is there the hand brake light comes on .it can be reset by putting your foot on the clutch going into neutral and then back into drive ,it may fault directly again though .its normally fine first thing in the am when u first drive it same after lunch if its been stopped for a hour or so ??? thanks


----------



## ggabim (Sep 30, 2014)

Check the seat sensor first if no error code apears.


----------



## Casecvx1190 (Sep 25, 2016)

We have the same issue woth our cvx 1190 just wondering if and how you got the problem sorted?


----------



## harpfarm (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi yes it have my cvx1170 sorted it was the pump that runs it . I think it was called the stepper pump .its on the outside r/h rear you have to take the R/h rear wheel off and the main pump off and then its in front of it .a job for someone qualified as there is some setting to do .not cheap pump was $5500.00 takes app 3hrs to fit it hope this helps .The pump does have a relief value that may be the problem but not in my case


----------

